# Target crib sheets advertised in CIO-until-vomiting article



## D_McG

Mods please move this if need be - I'm just not sure where it fits.

I was very upset to read this article on the nest.
http://community.thebump.com/cs/ks/b...hen-upset.aspx

Quote:

Since you can't change his reaction to crying, we recommend making the cleanup as quick and undisruptive as possible. Start by investing in the genius Ultimate Crib Sheets (available at Target). They are flat, waterproof crib sheets that you can literally remove in 30 seconds by snapping them off crib bars to reveal another dry fitted sheet underneath. That way, when your son vomits, you can walk calmly into his room, take off the "top sheet," wipe him off without saying a word, and walk back out.
The 'ultimate crib sheet' is a link to the Target website. A click through - Target is paying for the advertizing (I assume?).

I actually emailed Target and got a response today (they called me, surprisingly). They said that they "are not offering an opinion on childcare with this article". As in - their product being linked is not an endorsement of this kind of 'childcare'.

I'm pretty disgusted personally. Maybe I am overreacting.


----------



## mytwogirls

Just reading that makes ME want to vomit! How sad!


----------



## texmati

How can anyone actually write this drivel! That is horrible.


----------



## claddaghmom




----------



## Cutie Patootie

OMG!









Okay, reading it more closely, Target isn't the one who said this, right? Some other ignorant fool is just using one of their products to demonstrate a crap style of parenting.







:


----------



## Drummer's Wife

uke

wtf?


----------



## bigeyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mytwogirls* 
Just reading that makes ME want to vomit! How sad!









and cry.









How sick.


----------



## Freefromitall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie* 
OMG!









Okay, reading it more closely, Target isn't the one who said this, right? Some other ignorant fool is just using one of their products to demonstrate a crap style of parenting.







:

I think so, and as much as that makes me shudder, I don't htink I would hold target responsible for someone elses *cough* opinion


----------



## Siera

Just reading that was appalling to me.


----------



## D_McG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freefromitall* 
I think so, and as much as that makes me shudder, I don't htink I would hold target responsible for someone elses *cough* opinion

But the target site is linked. So that means that Target is paying for the advertising (you know thenest.com is not going to link the target site for free). So to me that is an endorsement.


----------



## artgoddess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D_McG* 
But the target site is linked. So that means that Target is paying for the advertising (you know thenest.com is not going to link the target site for free). So to me that is an endorsement.

Of course they would link them for free, that kind of thing is done all the time.


----------



## mirlee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D_McG* 
But the target site is linked. So that means that Target is paying for the advertising (you know thenest.com is not going to link the target site for free). So to me that is an endorsement.

I don't that is in an endorsement of that practice. Many places pay to place advertising. I don't think they would actively endorse this. The article is one person's opinion and does not necessarily reflect the corporate stance.


----------



## Jemmind

I'd like one of those ultimate crib sheets, but for avoiding having to change crib sheets in the middle of the night from leaking diapers....not for vomiting due to CIO









I seriously don't think this is an ad for target...or that they paid for it or anything like that.
The person got pretty blasted in the comments though, hopefully other readers take note of that.


----------



## just_lily

That is really awful. I can't imagine my child crying so hard that she vomits, and my biggest concern is changing the sheets!

Because you know, the worst thing would that your child learn that if they cry until they vomit you would actually comfort them. The horror!


----------



## D_McG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artgoddess* 
Of course they would link them for free, that kind of thing is done all the time.

really? it's an official nest article (or bump or whatever they are called). Written by a staff member.


----------



## IloveAllMyBabies

that totally makes me want to vomit

i think it is poor advise to make a kid cry it out until they vomit it just wrong that just means they need there mommy


----------



## Jemmind

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D_McG* 
really? it's an official nest article (or bump or whatever they are called). Written by a staff member.

And I don't mean this in a mean tone,
Do you think the writers of the article get a question in their site, and then they contact Target and say, if you pay me for advertising, I will mention your name in a post so that people will buy your ultimate crib sheets? I don't see that happening.


----------



## D_McG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jemmind* 
And I don't mean this in a mean tone,
Do you think the writers of the article get a question in their site, and then they contact Target and say, if you pay me for advertising, I will mention your name in a post so that people will buy your ultimate crib sheets? I don't see that happening.

I really don't know. That's why I posted to being with. I'm just not sure what their involvement is.


----------



## peainthepod

I seriously can't imagine any circumstances under which I would find my son sick and crying, clean him up and then leave without saying a word. The thought gives me cold chills.

What is wrong with people?


----------



## Tofu the Geek

This advice disgusts me. I wonder if the "experts" on that site are getting their info from Alyson Schafer (this lady preaches about sleep training using CIO and has a short article on vomiting which sounds very much like the response given here, although she describes why the vomiting is happening basically saying it's due to weak stomach muscles so not to worry about it!). Google her if you want to be really annoyed!


----------



## peainthepod

Okay, wow--straight from the horse's mouth:

Quote:

In my profession, most parents who seek help with sleep training are parents that are very uneasy with crying and they usually have problems setting limits, enforcing boundaries and being effective at child guidance.
Setting limits and enforcing boundaries with an infant? Is she serious?

This is so depressing.


----------



## medicmama

: WTF is wrong with people! And this is why I have nightmares,cuz people do this stuff!







:

Not you guys!


----------



## artgoddess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D_McG* 
really? it's an official nest article (or bump or whatever they are called). Written by a staff member.

yes really.


----------



## majikfaerie

ugh







: uke:


----------



## sagemomma

i don't get it, one of my favorite times with both of my boys was being with them at night, when the house was quiet and it was just us. i'd get to nurse him back to sleep in peace and just watch his little face. i miss it. why would anyone give up such a precious time with thier child and let them cry until they vomit.
on a lighter note those sheets would have come in handy while i was searching for an overnight diaper, before i discovered BG's at target none the less.


----------



## ellemnop

CIO until you VOMIT?

*shakes head* I'm disgusted too. Not necessarily with Target, but for sure with the writer of an article that would condone allowing your child to become so upset that they vomitted and recommend that you STILL do not comfort them.

Take care,
El


----------



## BekahMomToOliver

Uhhh... not only is it an awful, absolutely heinous thing to do, but isn't it also a choking hazard? I don't think it's much of a stretch to think that it's possible that a severely distressed baby could choke on his own vomit. It happens to adults, for goodness' sake. I'm horrified to think that a CIO parent would just assume baby had fallen asleep...








What's the matter with people these day?!?!?!







Seems like they'll go to any length for an easy way out of taking responsibility.


----------



## April411

WOW....wipe him off "without saying a word". Can you say insecure attachment? It's crazy that someone with absolutely no knowledge in child development is offering people parenting advice.

I also doubt that Target had anything to do with the article, and that is a cool sheet. It would have been great to have when dd was a baby and would pee in the crib. Changing the sheet everytime was a PITA.


----------



## lolar2

Terrible article, but I loved me some Ultimate Crib Sheets. They were great. We're saving them in case we have another.


----------



## columbusmomma

Sick, just sick! At least when you read the "comments' section just below, the only comments are those that sum up what we are all saying here!!


----------



## Beppie

those poor, poor babies who are treated that way.


----------



## Dabble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sagemomma* 
i don't get it, one of my favorite times with both of my boys was being with them at night, when the house was quiet and it was just us. i'd get to nurse him back to sleep in peace and just watch his little face. i miss it. why would anyone give up such a precious time with thier child and let them cry until they vomit.

Truly, I don't understand that either. Do people not realize how fleeting this time with their little ones is? Take the time to hold and cherish them and strengthen your bond of love... too soon they will be out of reach! Poor kids whose parents force them away


----------



## BeanyMama

Did anyone peruse the other CIO and sleep through the night articles there? Really, really sad. I'm torn between joining so I can comment and staying the hell away.

I doubt Target had anything to do with the piece but it is completely sickening.


----------



## slvsquared

If Target has an affiliate program, all someone has to do is sign up for an affiliate account. They can then link to products from any website that they own, and are paid a small percentage for each sale. My guess is that it's an affiliate link, which means that Target may not even be aware of the specific content on the site.


----------



## pampered_mom

I actually think that what's more disappointing than the Target link is the fact that these "experts" are in business giving sleep advice like this. To top it all off the "team" of folks working with them includes a ped, IBCLC lactation consultant, and nurse practitioner to name a few.

On one of their other advice articles they suggest that one doesn't:

Quote:

fill up his entire stomach. While these things may not get him to sleep straight through the night, they are good baby steps toward encouraging him to become an independent sleeper.
Yup, cuz I can sleep if I'm hungry! I think it's a bigger issue than just the sheets.


----------



## flowers

That is seriously one of the saddest things I have ever read. I cannot imagine that this is serious advice going out to mothers.

Ugh...my heart goes out to those children.


----------



## 1littlebit

seriously... why have kids at that point? here kid sit in your crib and scream till you puke... if your lucky ill change your sheets... thatll teach ya.

how in the freaking world does someone do that to their sweet beautiful baby. there is no freaking excuse for that. it makes me sick. how incredibly selfish. don't love them.. just discipline them.


----------



## Kinguk

I followed a link and it turns out those "experts" wrote a book on the subject... I think I'm going to vomit, could someone please change my sheet?


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BeanyMama* 
Did anyone peruse the other CIO and sleep through the night articles there? Really, really sad. I'm torn between joining so I can comment and staying the hell away.










:

This website made me so upset... no words.


----------



## 1littlebit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kinguk* 
I followed a link and it turns out those "experts" wrote a book on the subject... I think I'm going to vomit, could someone please change my sheet?

nope. maybe next time you wont vomit!


----------



## soxthecatrules

Just FYI....I had been reading this thread over the last couple of days... so I asked a group of friends this morning who have all employed CIO at one time or another with their children and NOT A ONE advocated letting children cry until they vomit. They said that it was carrying it way too far and that you should plug your ears and run for the hills when someone does advocate it. They agreed that this was considered abuse.


----------



## tammyswanson

Nothing tells a baby 'I love you' more than leaving them to CIO until they vomit. Maybe that should be their slogan on their website.









Is 'love deprivation' popular on that site (rhetorical question)?


----------



## Ceinwen

You know, coming from a perspective of someone with a babe who is up five or six times a night crying, there are many times I stand outside the door for a minute to catch my breath before going in. I GET sleep deprivation of the worst type, I get babes that cry and cry and cry at all manner of ungodly hours.

She is almost a year old, and on her BEST night - she is up shrieking four times. And it takes a while to get her back down. It is miserable.

Having said that, I always go in with a soothing tone to my voice and pick her up and at least try to comfort her. And some nights, I am so tired and so aggravated and so on the edge, my hands are literally shaking.

And I have NEVER let her cry alone.

Also, my dd has GERD. She vomits within minutes of crying, I usually have about five to seven minutes to get in there and get her (I'm there immediately, save for if she catches me unaware in the shower!) and I can't begin to tell you how distressing it is to her to vomit.

And this is a child that vomits at least ten times a day.

It is panic inducing. The stomach contents coming up, the burning feeling, the choking, the disgusting taste. I see how it affects her even when she's NOT upset and crying.

How anyone could leave their child to cry until they vomitted, calmly walk in, change them, and leave... well, better left unsaid. If you are so far gone on not enough sleep or stress from a crying babe - get help.

Don't punish your infant.


----------



## sunnybear

Oh my god, that "advice" is horrific! Luckily our ds has only vomitted very little, but he was extremely upset by it...it took a lot of cuddling and soothing to help him calm down. I can't imagine not doing that. That's so sick and detached from your child's basic needs.


----------



## hotmamacita

I don't understand why an adult would not pick up a crying baby.


----------



## llamalluv

It doesn't surprise me. This is the same lovely company that sent me an (unwanted) magazine with such marriage advice articles as:

* How to dress your husband
* Don't spend all your time together, even if you enjoy it
* "How to suck up to your inlaws" (Actual title of the article!)

At least there were a few good recipes in it. I tore them out and tossed the rest.


----------



## llamalluv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D_McG* 
really? it's an official nest article (or bump or whatever they are called). Written by a staff member.

Target is a sponsor of The Knot which has spin offs: The Nest, The Bump, etc. The Knot is the website where you can create your own wedding website and Target is one of the advertisers within that. I don't think they endorse any particular type of child rearing, and they have no control over the content of articles.


----------



## llamalluv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BekahMomToOliver* 
Uhhh... not only is it an awful, absolutely heinous thing to do, but isn't it also a choking hazard? I don't think it's much of a stretch to think that it's possible that a severely distressed baby could choke on his own vomit. It happens to adults, for goodness' sake. I'm horrified to think that a CIO parent would just assume baby had fallen asleep...








What's the matter with people these day?!?!?!







Seems like they'll go to any length for an easy way out of taking responsibility.

Yeah. Aspiration was the first thing that I thought of. My baby sister had a problem with vomiting (she had undiagnosed asthma, and for some reason it made her vomit easily). We had to be very careful with her and watch her and a few times had to take her to the ER to be checked out for aspirated vomit.


----------



## momo7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hotmamacita* 
I don't understand why an adult would not pick up a crying baby.


"Who wants to be bothered by a crying baby? Really....if I knew babies cried I'd never of had any. Pick them up? I'm trying to sleep here. GAH!"









Would you believe that's what a lot of adults think? It's true. I've met a couple of them.


----------



## seawind

It makes you wonder what kinds of people become parents.


----------



## BekahMomToOliver

I followed the link to another CIO article and there was a lady commenting on how her pediatrician told her to let her six-week old CIO because "it's never too early!" That was back in February... poor, poor little thing.







:

I think this raises another question... why is it that women are so much more inclined to believe what an uninvolved third-party (ped, doctor) tells them is the right thing to do? Why don't we trust our instincts anymore?? Why do we tell ourselves (as I have heard many women on other boards say) "I owe it to my baby to teach them how to sleep this way. They will be happier, smarter, and healthier if they cry"?? My own doctor recommended Babywise and Ferber to me when DF mentioned our son is up 5-7 times a night. She said "he's 11 months old, he knows better than to wake up, and if he doesn't, you need to teach him." She also recommended I stop feeding him at night. I bet you she sleeps with a glass of water beside her bed, why should I deprive/ignore my thirsty/hungry babe?

Luckily, I knew better (thank God for midwives! They should be mandatory for the first six weeks of care for any first-time parent!)

How can a woman with an _iota_ of maternal instinct honestly believe that CIO to that degree is okay??


----------



## readytobedone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kinguk* 
I followed a link and it turns out those "experts" wrote a book on the subject... I think I'm going to vomit, could someone please change my sheet?

no. if you were a little younger, i'd buy the ultimate crib sheet, but as an adult, i think you deserve to sit in your puke for longer


----------



## stickywicket67

that was a fake question written to sell crib sheets.

advice like that make me laugh because if anything it shows just how absurd and cruel CIO really is. i think it has the reverse effect, honestly. i don't know any parent IRL (even the super mainstream ones) who would refuse to comfort a crying, vomiting child. the comments on there pretty much told the "experts" they were over the top and abusive.

i can't imagine anyone in conversation telling someone to do that. people get away with writing a lot of hard- ass advice that would never hold up in a real life dialogue.

if you follow the link, the "experts" are basically two moms who got a panel together to make money off exploiting new parents experiencing sleep deprivation. maybe i'm naive but i really believe most mothers would ignore their advice, see it for the $$$$ scam that it is, and do what their heart tells them.


----------



## Think of Winter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BekahMomToOliver* 
I followed the link to another CIO article and there was a lady commenting on how her pediatrician told her to let her six-week old CIO because "it's never too early!" That was back in February... poor, poor little thing.







:

When I went to my 6 wk post-partum visit w/ my perinatologist, she told me I needed to start cio with my ds. I was so exhausted and hormonal that it seemed reasonable at first. This is after she insisted on multiple amnios, early induction, and a forceps delivery (after a healthy, though high-risk pg.)


----------



## K&JsMaMa

It makes me so sad to this of all the poor children who have parents that "parent" like that.


----------



## MamaGwynn

Thinking about that baby crying so hard that he ends up vomitting makes me so uneasy. What terrible advice to give someone.


----------



## MamaPam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D_McG* 
But the target site is linked. So that means that Target is paying for the advertising (you know thenest.com is not going to link the target site for free). So to me that is an endorsement.

You can link to a product in an online article without a companies consent or knowledge of it. I've written gift guides for natural toys on Associated Content and provide click on links in the article to all the products mentioned, but it is not advertising paid for by them.


----------



## LemonPie

I was glad to see the responses to the article (the ones that showed up on the same page at least) were pretty critical.

Mark Weissbluth's book (_Health Sleep Habits, Happy Child_ I think) gives similar advice. I see that book recommended all. the. time. on a mainstream board I go to. I picked it up when I was having major sleep issues with my second child, and ended up returning it to B&N when I came across that little tidbit.


----------



## Twinklefae

Sad to say, I know people who did this. Left their baby to cry until he vomited. Went in and cleaned him up without a word, and left him again.







: Why? Their doctor told them to, and they didn't think a doctor would give them bad advice.


----------



## Freefromitall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D_McG* 
But the target site is linked. So that means that Target is paying for the advertising (you know thenest.com is not going to link the target site for free). So to me that is an endorsement.

*shrug* I disagree. Sites link "for free" all the time. Even "big" sites.


----------



## serenekitten

Well, I'd never been to that site before, but now I'll know to ignore anything written with the "holistic approach" of Conner Herman and Kira Ryan. Clearly, they are well-paid fools. What do you expect from people who "enjoy planning the 2035 wedding of their toddlers," as if the children will ever want to marry each other in exactly 27 years?


----------



## Mama2Rio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *just_lily* 









That is really awful. I can't imagine my child crying so hard that she vomits, and my biggest concern is changing the sheets!

Because you know, the worst thing would that your child learn that if they cry until they vomit you would actually comfort them. The horror!

i know! i just don't get cio! eek!


----------



## soso-lynn

I just randomly followed the link to that site and got to this from the two same women:

Quote:

Interpreting baby's cries can be daunting when you feellike you've just started to get the hang of parenthood. And when we say "get thehang of" we mean you've recently discovered that bottle nipples have differentflows and mastered the art of one-handed emailing.

Let's focus on the "I'm in pain" cry first. *All the shotsbaby gets the first year of life do more than keep your child healthy.They also teach you what your child sounds like when he is in pain*. For mostbabies, this is a high-pitched, "I-can't-stop-to-take-one-breath-of-air-and-wait-I-thought-I-could-trust-you-adult-people!" cry. It is a clear distress call and is probablysomething you remember vividly even if it's been months since you last heardit.
This has got to be a sick twisted joke or something.


----------



## babygrant

Link isn't working for me.


----------



## majikfaerie

sadly not a twisted joke


----------



## serenekitten

I would like to think that I could tell my child was in pain whether they've been given shots or not.

If a cry causes me to go "Momma Bear" on someone's sorry butt, then yep, I'll know that's the one.


----------



## mrsbernstein

Quote:

Let's focus on the "I'm in pain" cry first. All the shotsbaby gets the first year of life do more than keep your child healthy.They also teach you what your child sounds like when he is in pain. For mostbabies, this is a high-pitched, "I-can't-stop-to-take-one-breath-of-air-and-wait-I-thought-I-could-trust-you-adult-people!" cry. It is a clear distress call and is probablysomething you remember vividly even if it's been months since you last heardit.
This is SICK! SICK! You NEED to vaccinate your child JUST to learn how she sounds "in pain"??????????????????????????? Words can't describe what I think of that!

Mrs B


----------



## Haselnuss

How unbelievably cruel.







:
These people have a sick attitude toward children - or, actually, toward human beings in general. Everyone needs love - adults included - yet somehow babies should be taught not to expect it.









On another note, I wish I had something like that sheet for my bed. It would be great for the times when I wake up in a puddle of milk!


----------

